

Apple will be a TRILLION dollar company by 2015 - suprgeek
http://www.businessinsider.com/altucher-apple-will-be-a-1-trillion-company-2011-5

======
rbanffy
... and will reach a quadrillion by the mid 2050's...

:-/

I don't think Apple can grow to three times its current size in 4 years unless
the market itself grows a lot. As for valuation, well, we can all agree Apple
is already worth a trillion dollars just out of its coolness, but we must also
agree nobody will pay more than 300 billion for it.

------
daimyoyo
This reminds me of all the people shouting "Dow 20,000!!!" right before the
market exploded.

